# Bokstaven framför raderas när jag skriver in en ny.

## MagnusBerg

Ibland - alldeles för ofta - när jag skriver och gör fel och flyttar tillbaka markören i texten och börjar skriva så raderas bokstäverna framför i samma takt som jag skriver in nya. På så vis måste jag skriva om allt efter det ställe där jag satte in markören. Detta är jävligt irriterande och uppstår i allehanda program som OpenOffice-Ximian och PoEdit.

Varför är det på detta viset???

----------

## kallamej

Det är inte så enkelt att du bara har lyckats snubbla på Insert-knappen?

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Det är inte så enkelt att du bara har lyckats snubbla på Insert-knappen?

 

Nu har jag testat insertknappen och det verkar som att det skulle kunna vara så att jag snubblar runt på tangentbordet. Nu vet jag hur man fixar det tills nästa gång det händer så jag slipper bli så arg.  :Smile: 

Tack kallamej för hjälpen.

----------

## MdaG

Jag har liknande problem i Writer 1.1.4. När jag skriver så försvinner tecken framför (vet ej om de faktiskt raderas, men de försvinner iaf.) tecknen jag skriver in. Det är väldigt irriterande och det blir ingen skillnad om jag trycker på insert. Det har gått så långt att jag bootar upp i XP numera för att använda Writer (iofs 1.1.3) där istället. Är det den nya versionen som spökar eller har jag missat något?

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Jag har liknande problem i Writer 1.1.4. När jag skriver så försvinner tecken framför (vet ej om de faktiskt raderas, men de försvinner iaf.) tecknen jag skriver in. Det är väldigt irriterande och det blir ingen skillnad om jag trycker på insert. Det har gått så långt att jag bootar upp i XP numera för att använda Writer (iofs 1.1.3) där istället. Är det den nya versionen som spökar eller har jag missat något?

 

Jag ska testa insertknappen nästa gång det händer ofrivilligt och se om det är ett fel, så som du beskriver, eller om det bara är jag som snubblar på tangenterna. Jag förstår att du väljer att boota XP när du ska skriva för det går ju inte att ha det på detta viset om man ska få något gjort.

----------

## kallamej

Hur ser det ut nere på statusraden? Står det 'OVER' eller 'INSRT'?

----------

## MdaG

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Hur ser det ut nere på statusraden? Står det 'OVER' eller 'INSRT'?

 

Spelar ingen roll vad det står där nere, det blir samma resultat i bägge fallen.   :Sad: 

*edit*

Det skulle kunna bero på att jag började skriva på dokumentet i Windows och sedan kopierade över det från NTFS till ReiserFS. Det kanske är en bugg som uppstår vid överföringen. Jag märker inte att det krånglar med dokument som jag aldrig haft utanför ReiserFS disken...

----------

